# Insurance on car I don't own.



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Going to be using a family member's car, but they are still paying it off. I am not on the registration. I know some of you use/rent cars not in your name. How do you manage to find insurance? Geico and allstate, both insurance companies with the best quotes for me personally are refusing to insure me. We don't live together, so the insurance companies are refusing to add me to their policy. Never had to deal with this! Any help is appreciated.

I live in Los Angeles.


----------



## BornToBeGuilty (Jul 28, 2017)

What exactly are the insurance companies telling you? Is it because the car is already insured? Is it possible for your family to add you into their policy and you pay for the difference for the correct coverage required?


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

BornToBeGuilty said:


> What exactly are the insurance companies telling you? Is it because the car is already insured? Is it possible for your family to add you into their policy and you pay for the difference for the correct coverage required?


actually figured it out already, thanks!

they said I had no insurable interest in the vehicle, so certain places refused to insure me. I found a place though.

I was just trying to make it as easy and seperate on my relative,worked out in the end.


----------

